# The House That John Wrecked!



## BikinGlynn (Jan 1, 2019)

Iv know of this place for ages but a few visits last year convinced me there was no access as its pretty secure & thought there was nothing worth seeing inside!
Well as is often the case how wrong I was, I found the most awkward access & spent a fair while over 2 visits in here & was amazed what was left.

To say its cluttered is an understatement, most rooms are 2ft deep in stuff!
Photography was a nightmare, with extremely dark conditions & nowhere but piles of fabric to set a tripod I struggled but hopefully have done it justice

So what do we know about John?
He was a clever chap! a professor & trained in law, but suffered some mental issues I think its fair to say!
He lived here with his mum well into his 50s, & when she died became somewhat of a recluse living here on his own in squalid conditions. I know for a fact that the kitchen & dining room floors had collapsed while he was living here & I honestly believe the house has not altered much since his residence.

I am led to believe he moved in with his daughter for the last few years of his life & died in 2016, Im guessing the house has been empty a few years prior.

Its a bold statement but I don't think any explorers have been in here!

This is the only external, its actually a nice looking place with a good outlook although its difficult to tell from this pic!

IMG_9126 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8640.JPG 2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8634 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8511 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8451 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


This unit had fell through the floor!

IMG_8638 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8444 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8462 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8653 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8665 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8661 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8663 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8672 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8660 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8650 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8647 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8648.JPG 2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8641 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8513 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8494 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8486 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8454.JPG 2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8500 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8506 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8471.JPG 2 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_9131 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8651 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8667 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8658 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8474 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2019)

That's a cocking find mate...


----------



## Catweazle64 (Jan 2, 2019)

Superb find. Original and unmolested.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks guys, I imagine it won’t b long before the cretins find it!


----------



## mookster (Jan 2, 2019)

That reminds me of a slightly less cluttered and more solid Beekeeper's House...great find.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 2, 2019)

Damn - as I age rapidly here, this type of place terrifies me. I'm having huge clearouts just in case you lot end up exploring my abode..

What a fascinating place. I've never seen a hand pump in a house. Are they normal?

I reckon if the rest find this place they'll rearrange everything to give the arty chair shot, rusty heater and collective curios look for their pics.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2019)

Ha ha what’s your address sassage we will keep an eye on the obituaries lol


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Damn - as I age rapidly here, this type of place terrifies me. I'm having huge clearouts just in case you lot end up exploring my abode..
> 
> What a fascinating place. I've never seen a hand pump in a house. Are they normal?
> 
> ...



The pump was in a separate room adjacent to the side door out the kitchen, I assume there was a well under. I had a well & pump at my last house but was in the garden & the pump in this place was massive compared to mine!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 3, 2019)

I like that one a lot mate.great find


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 3, 2019)

Mikeymutt said:


> I like that one a lot mate.great find



Thanks dude, its one of them that I cant believe seemed to have slipped the urbex net!


----------



## smiler (Jan 3, 2019)

That's a beaut of a find Glynn, decent set of pics as well, I enjoyed it Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks Smiler, I enjoyed my time in here ;-)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 4, 2019)

A sad indictment on how we treat the the 'eccentric' or persons who do not fit easily into our compartmentalised modern society. I suspect that the old albums full of black and white photographs will hold the complete life story of John and his family and tell us why he lived his days, as he did. However; please do not drop the 'mental' cap onto John's head, he deserves far better. I have come across a number of 'Johns' in my life and it was always circumstances around family, debt or employment that started the initial 'problem' or 'conflict' - not mental health issues. Although in a few of cases the person's make-up, life style etc., did mean that eventually their mental state played a major role during the remainder of their lives.

Lovely report BG and a beautiful 'memorial' to John!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 4, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A sad indictment on how we treat the the 'eccentric' or persons who do not fit easily into our compartmentalised modern society. I suspect that the old albums full of black and white photographs will hold the complete life story of John and his family and tell us why he lived his days, as he did. However; please do not drop the 'mental' cap onto John's head, he deserves far better. I have come across a number of 'Johns' in my life and it was always circumstances around family, debt or employment that started the initial 'problem' or 'conflict' - not mental health issues. Although in a few of cases the person's make-up, life style etc., did mean that eventually their mental state played a major role during the remainder of their lives.
> 
> Lovely report BG and a beautiful 'memorial' to John!



I understand what you are saying.
I have other stories of him & his mental decline but didnt want to give any more info that may give away location.
Sadly I know he has a living daughter & also that some things of value were removed ( a couple of grandfather clocks for sure) but there seems little care for his personal possessions that are of no monetary value! I even found his complete Cv in there!


----------



## UrbexAbi (Jan 4, 2019)

Fantastic! Really enjoyed this report..Thank you for sharing. Photograph above the white hanging shirts of a tin lid....I have that same tin! Made me chuckle.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 4, 2019)

Excellent but have u got an annual gold mining report lol


----------



## GroppingRhyme (Jan 6, 2019)

What an amazing place, the pictures are amazing and there's nothing wrong with the brightness. Keep going!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 6, 2019)

GroppingRhyme said:


> What an amazing place, the pictures are amazing and there's nothing wrong with the brightness. Keep going!



Thanks Gropping! I did 2 visits here as I wasn't happy with a lot of pics so prob spent 2 hours in here. Was taking 3 or 4 of most the downstairs pics with different lightpainting techniques. was annoying cos the slightest movement would rock a precariously placed tripod!


----------



## Potter (Jan 24, 2019)

Fantastic find


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2019)

smiler said:


> That's a beaut of a find Glynn, decent set of pics as well, I enjoyed it Nicely Done, Thanks



Thanks, may go back now I have a new lens & recently attended a night photography workshop ;-)


----------



## Dmc68 (Jan 24, 2019)

Cracking find, I noticed a advert for a shop from my home town in that newspaper


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 24, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thanks, may go back now I have a new lens & recently attended a night photography workshop ;-)



I like that Glynn - extending one's skills by attending a workshop or course. Only way to really learn is from a person who knows what they are talking about. Digital has certainly made things much easier, results up front immediately; in my day one had rolls of film to process and then the negatives to print up.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I like that Glynn - extending one's skills by attending a workshop or course. Only way to really learn is from a person who knows what they are talking about. Digital has certainly made things much easier, results up front immediately; in my day one had rolls of film to process and then the negatives to print up.



Yeah Im from them times too, used to love shooting on 35mm but never developed myself so was a tedious wait to find out that most of em are overexposed. Used to get a lot of them little oval image quality stickers though lol


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2019)

Dmc68 said:


> Cracking find, I noticed a advert for a shop from my home town in that newspaper



Thats very observant, u may be able to locate this one then, I tried to make it as difficult as poss as its a bit personal to me, but inevitably it will be found so dont suppose it matters really!


----------



## Dmc68 (Jan 24, 2019)

No idea where it is, I moved away from the area back in the early 90s


----------

